# What song if this from?



## Seleno (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello there!

Im sorry, if this isn't the right forum for this (but I think Orchestral Music seems to fit here).. so...

There is a particular song I really like but it never appeared on the series OST so I believe it could be a classical theme from some sort of operette or... I don't know. 

Okay, no more talk, perhaps I should post it here immediately. 
(it's a fanrip I think and not the whole original melody as you can hear)






So, does anybody know what this music is from and what it is called?

Regards,
Seleno


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I was going to say that I had doubts about this actually being based on some classical work, although it sounds like it could be inspired by Concierto de Aranjuez by Rodrigo. But then I searched for Digimon OST on youtube the first thing that came up was this:






More or less the same stuff, so I guess I was right.. and wrong. Sounds like someone has taken Rodrigo and made it into an old Western soundtrack. Don't expect the actual Concerto to sound like this.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

People just don't know how to use google, do they?


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

*Gets on High Horse*

A "song" denotes music with sung parts.
A "piece" is music without singing.

Please only use the term "song" in the appropriate context.

*Gets off High Horse*

-PPP


----------



## Seleno (Aug 23, 2010)

@Norse: Thank you. But this video is not from an original OST... That should someone notice even if he does not know the series 'cause you can clearly hear the beackground sounds which are played during a special episode and here is the videio to this i-want-it-to-be-ost-like music.






@Rasa: Oh I'm so sorry, but if Google isn't able to answer my question and not even hardcore-fans do not know this what's wrong with asking here?
Besides this... isn't it against the rules to post such a useless and short post?

Sorry to waste your time. Just delete this thread, it wasn't a good idea to ask here.

@PicklePepperPiper: I don't think it's a great idea to push this thread just by saying this. YOu could have also said this with a pn to me, but who cares...

You are so mean.

Just delete this thread and my account, too.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Seleno said:


> @Norse: Thank you. But this video is not from an original OST... That should someone notice even if he does not know the series 'cause you can clearly hear the beackground sounds which are played during a special episode and here is the videio to this i-want-it-to-be-ost-like music.


I thought your question was about what (if any) classical work the music in the clip you posted was based on? (If you wondered if the music was taken "directly" from a classical work, without any rearranging etc, I can assure you it was not.) My point wasn't that the two clips are the same or even have exactly the same music, but that if you listen to the clip that someone has called Concerto di Aranjuez (I assumed they knew what they were talking about, plus it's also easier to recognize it in this clip), the exact same theme comes up (the one on strings I think, the first clip is now taken down), making it highly unlikely that the clip you posted isn't also based on the same music. If something has the same theme, and is taken from the same show, it's based on the same music, that was my logic.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

PicklePepperPiper said:


> *Gets on High Horse*
> 
> A "song" denotes music with sung parts.
> A "piece" is music without singing.
> ...


Brava, PicklePepperPiper! It gets up my nose too!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Rasa said:


> People just don't know how to use google, do they?


Rasa: it's called LAZINESS - an epidemic of epic proportions among the young today. The more access to knowledge they have, the more they want things spoon-fed to them.


----------



## Seleno (Aug 23, 2010)

I have just noticed this because I forgot to unsubscribe this thread...

1. 
*Gets on High Horse*
You are posting totally useless posts in this quite old topic. 
All forums I know would siallow something like that 'cause you didn't even said something about the topic. Just meaningless words, so you're that kind of people typically spamming around and know nothing in particular. 
It's a kind of mobbing and arrogance doing this with just saying "Yes, he's stupid". You think I'm just a piece f junk trying to get some attention of the kings, queens and knights of music. So in this case I would say it's more than spam... it's flaming. 
*Gets off High Horse*

2. 
Google is not always the best source and I wanna say it again..
*Oh I'm so sorry, but if Google isn't able to answer my question and not even hardcore-fans do not know this what's wrong with asking here?
Besides this... isn't it against the rules to post such a useless and short post?*
Besides... Google led me to this forum, so you see that Google is not always your best friend.

@topic: I've asked Toei for it and got an answer some weeks ago, but it was rather difficult to get in contact with them. 
I won't write it down here because I'm ah too LAZY .. oh no.. so lazy (Actually I'm sitting here totally relaxed and wait for the washing salon to open in two hours. Today's my free day in studying Japanology and Sociology and I think I can be a little bit lazy on my free day.

Just wanted to say this. It seems to be allowed if people like you can still spam around here in this thread.
Hopefully my account gets banned but this post was it worth doing it xD
Come on and burn me down on the stake!!


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Brava, PicklePepperPiper! It gets up my nose too!


Thank you you two for continuing to perpetuate the idea that people who like classical music are elitist snobs, and in the process further killing any chance of classical music ever reaching more people... thanks.

One could have explained the same thing ("song" does not apply here) without climbing on "high horses"...


----------

